# Re: new to FF + waiting to start 3rd cycle



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hello there,

I was wondering if I can join your clomid chat...I am new on the site today!

Here is my storey - Im 30yrs old

Had lap & dye in March found all ok,slight pcos

1st month clomid - no ovulation & BFN
2nd month clomid - still no ovulation & BFN

found out today clomid has not yet worked  

had lap & dye in March found all ok,slight pcos

I am just waiting for AF now which is due 8th July,and praying for ovulation and BFP..



Rees

x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

hi there hun

i have sent you a PM so hope you got it explaining the move 

right welcome to FF, sorry your 1st 2 cycles havent been succesful + showed no ovulation  hoping this month will be a better one for you 

i would like to leave you some links + hope you make use of them, there is a clomid girls chit chat thread on this board you are more than welcome to join in with CLICK HERE

also it would be nice if you introduced yourself to all of FF on the intro board CLICK HERE

jump right in + any ??'s just ask 

xxx


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hello there,

Thanks for your reply!

What is your sitation then? with TTC?

Rees

x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

hi rees pop into my profile for my tale so far   i see you have found the chit chat thread at the top of the main page   the girls will provide good company  

xxx


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi Rees

Have they scanned you ? or thought about increasing your dose if def not ovulating ?

Wishing you lots of luck 

Love Hopeful x


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hello there,

No they have not scanned me or increased my dose,maybe I should ask my docter if they can do that instead of my hospital because that is milage ;o)

The strnage thing is also I have had no period signs at all and due on tomorrow the 8th July - Strange.

What do you think...

Also I know it sounds horrible but I had alot of thick white cm on saturday afternoon too,never had that and felt it either,whats that about...

x

Love Rees


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

take a look at these links, they give info on side effects ~ http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=48662.0 + cervical mucas + how to improve it ~ http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=41641.0

CM is usually a sign of ovulation + im not sure weather you are aware but clomid can lengthen or shorten your cycles so maybe this is a good sign of OV 

as for tracking i think you would be better off asking the whoever prescribed you the clomid, if the clinic you are at prescribed it then ask them as i dont think GP will agree to scanning for them

not all ladies are offered scans/bloods, but it does surprise me when there are already issues with ovulation + lack of it that there is no monitoring at all but this is something each individual has to take up with the clinic

xxx


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Thanks for your reply.How are you doing?

The CM came on day 29 so surely cant be ovulation can it! my last cycle was 28 days on clomid(first clomid cycle) ans before my cycles were very very long sometimes even 8 weeks long.

I wonderd what it was on saturday even had to run to the toilet never had that before.confusing as my 21 bloods said I had not ovulated,can they be wrong? Think I will call my clinic at lunch time

?x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

some CD21 bloods dont show ovulation as some ladies ovulate later than others, CD21 progesterone results are presuming that you ovulate on CD14 as the levels peak 7dpo, if you ovulate later than CD14 then the bloods can be done later to read the levels more accurately

not sure about ovulating so late in cycle sorry, dont know if anyone has actually ovulated that late on the boards but yes ring clinic + see what they suggest as AF isnt here yet either + i know you want to get cracking with your next round of clomid  also ask about scanning this cycle so you have a beete knowledge of what is going on

xxx


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Argh thank you for your advise,I will ask clinic about the CM too because that was weird having that happen and yes AF has not yet arrived and last the first clomid cycle was dead on time this is round 2 and no sign which is weird.but I though your CM dries right up before your AF arrives?my clomid is also day 2-6.50mg


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

ring the clinic hun + see what they advise/suggest   

xxx


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hello again,

I spoke to the clinic and told the nurse what I noticed on sat and that no AF has arrived.She said if no AF by Friday do a HPT. Mmm I cant be pregnant!wait and see then I suppose


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

you never know  

dont forget to use the chit chat thread, get to know the girls a little more  

xxx


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hello there,

Thanks for chit chat today,I also got involved with the clomid girls on chit chat too...

Still wish I new weather it's AF or BFP,likely to be BFN though! x


----------

